# What can happen overnight in a shed.......



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi fellow mousers.
I have developed a problem in my shed and I'm hoping that someone on here will be able to shed some light and give me some good news.

As many will know, I left my house early on Saturday morning all set for the Bingley show. Everything in my shed was, and had been, peacefull in my shed. I stayed away overnight and returned home on Sunday aroubd 2pm, so I was away for about a day and a half.

When I went to check things I found a number of issues. A dead mouse (no apparent cause, all cage mates fine), a buck with a testicle that won't retract (poor, poor fellow) and, most importantly, a cage of does with litters that look like they have been rolled in oil. The first two problems I don't need any explanation, when you breed alot of mice you expect the odd casualty, but the latter, the oil, I need to know what on earth has caused it and what on earth I can do?

I vaguely remember someone mentioning e coli in reference to greasy mice in the past?

They are literally wet with grease and it has an odd smell. There was no grease around to spill or anything.

Has anyone encountered this?
if anyone knows I would appreciate some help please.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

That's diarrhoea - the babies are loose and go greasy, and there is an odd smell to them. I've had two litters of creams come down with the same, about 2 weeks ago - one litter was slightly older than the other and they've come out of it ok, but the younger litter - and i've had it go this way before - did survive, but were rubbish - small, ribbed unders, matted fur - so i culled them and put the doe back in with the buck.

All i do when they have this is make sure they only get dry food with no powders added, no veggies etc, and clean them out every other day. And wait and see how they go. Also, i move mine away from other litters, to a shelf on their own at the bottom so litter can't drop to another cage, and clean my hands after touching them, to try and stop it getting to others.

But apart from that, i don't know what causes it, although i have sort of linked it to mice that are either not used to my food, or second generation mice that aren't quite on the same wavelength as my other mice, and they go this way with too much linseed or veggies - the does eat it and are ok, but it passes through them to the babies and the babies don't handle it.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Loganberry, I appreciate you sharing what you have experienced yourself.

The mothers have the grease but to a lesser degree. I never feed veggies, just the dry mix, although I did put more in as I was going away overnight.

So you think I should just leave it alone, not try and remove the grease?


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I've tried wiping them before, but they wiggle about a lot! I think any grease on the mums comes off of the babies. But changing the bedding every other day, or day initially, helps, and they should get better with luck, but you have to decide if they are worth keeping - i'd give them no more than a week before you either see a definite improvement and they look good again, so worth leaving, or look no good so cull the litter and re-mate the mums.

I don't know if anyone else has more technical information, but that's all i do. I've also noticed it's more frequent in winter. Don't know why though. Maybe the litter gets a chill or something.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You're right Loganberry, there does appear to be diarrhoea present! I hadn't noticed that before, was focusing on the grease I suppose. That's another symptom but doesn't account for the cause.

Further insight appreciated if anyone has any.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Wouldn't oats help them firm up their poos?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've replied to your post on the NMC Facebook page.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> Wouldn't oats help them firm up their poos?


Well no, not directly. These are kittens and are not weaned. The mothers do not have diarrhoea at all and I think Loganberry is right, the grease on the mothers is coming off the litter. Indirectly though, possibly. I am giving only oats for 24 hours to see if it helps things firm up, as you say 



MouseBreeder said:


> I've replied to your post on the NMC Facebook page.


Yep, thanks. I posted this same thing on the NMC facebook page as there are some very seasoned mousers on there with the wealth of many years experience. I've had lots of very helpful replies on there, the general consensus being (in short) that this will likely be something that I can get over and won't finish them off.

I'll keep this thread updated as things progress, as I'm sure it will be helpful to someone else in the same situation. It's clear that lots of mousers have had this happen at various times, so not that unusual.


----------

